# OOooooo we have an appointment at Darlington... few questions??



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hi lady's few of u might of read my old thread, when we were thinking about it but we've finally decided WERE DOING IT.... ekkk so excited and nervious all in one...

For those who dont me I had a little boy in oct and he died after 2hrs after being born at 25+4w, i made the decision to be sterilized in theata as i have 5 other children at home ( you might all think im insane) but ive always wanted a bif family...

So we've looked into few diff sites as we were put on by LWC in darlington as thier results on their site wernt that great but when i rang they told me these were old results... so decided to go with them...

We are dogin Egg Share and im pretty hopefull that i'll b a great sharer since ive now been pregnant 8 times, (5 at home but ella born at 24+3w, max 25+4 and harry 22wks all sleepiong forever now) clinic said yesterday that i should be great for egg share...

Im 25 yrs old, genrally fall pregnant within couple of months have fab cycles...just that my tubes are now cut, consultant in st marys said reversal would fail bcos ive had 2cm cut out of each tubve so ivf is the only way.... its insane im actally looking forward to hoepfully helping someone else become a mummy or at least get a shot at it.

So were going to an open evening not cos i think we need it but bcos it get's you a free consutlation so saves us £250.00 as the clinic is 2 hrs away its going to cost alot in travelling.

So we'll get our own consutlation first week in feb, my biggest question how long from then does it really take to start treatment??
How long is the first appointment? is it that day that u get all the tests done and is that the days hubby gets his all done??
How long after ur cleared to share does it take to get matched??

Is thier anyone on waiting list at LWC darlington and i'll quote ur ref if they do it thier, hurd a few clinics do this...??

IM SO EXCITED, does anyone know they limit on emby transfere's ie can u only have one put back??

anyone just starting out id love to be a buddy type thing as this is all so new to me xxx

love to everyone and thanks for reading xxxx*


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Ellasmummy, we have spoken on the other Darlington thread but just regarding the embie transfer, they like to take you to blastocyst transfer and transfer two, thats what they said they would advise us to do but it does cost an extra £225. 

Pigloo


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

HI Pigloo...

ive read up on blasts and i dont mind paying that for them i know alot of clinics ive looked at are almost 4x that amount... does anyone know what the chances of twins is?? id love twins but given that ive been pregnant 8 times and ive get to get to term, and the last 4 being born between 24wks-26wks i really cant get rpegnant with twins id be grateful for just one... i reacon with my history they would only put one back anyway  but just hope that one is a super sticky one..  xxx thanks for taking the time to reply really appricate it xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi EllasMum - Don't know official stats but when we had our consultation there is a corner of the waiting room with all the babies that have been born there over the last few years and nearly half of them are twins!!!!  Also theres that one lady who had quads from tx at LWC darlington two weeks ago.  Apparently the clinic has to try and get its numbers of multiple births down (Dr Ashour told us that) to comply with the **** laws. Its prob because they are putting two blasts back that they are getting such high numbers of multiple births, the **** advice is to only put one good quality blast back in ladies under 35.  I'll be 33 in Feb and they are still wanting to put two back  

P x


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

I really wouud love twins, my sister in a law has twin boys as does our cousin, i think we would go for 2 blast if they allow but mearly hoping to pull away with one baby... but what will b will at the end of the days their a reason for everything... ive had 7 c-sections so have to be carefull for my scars rupturing as well... cant wait to get strarted thou xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Bloody hell 7 C sections   

This will be my first if it works   

Here's hoping we get our BFPs  

P


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey hun...

Yup 7 c sections.... this will b my last if its sucessfull which i really hope it is. Had conformation back st marys now as well and no whats wrong with me so fingers corssed i'll get my nice chucky term a baby xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I had 2 cycles of es at lwc darlington and am now 29 weeks pregnant.

Once you get all the tests done, it roughly takes about 2-3 months before you actually start treatment. It just depends how quickly they match you.
good luck xx


----------

